# Z32 TT Master cylinder in Z31



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I've been having problem after problem with my clutch in my Z. It seems no matter what when I bleed my clutch I have to have someone go under it after, I push the pedal, they hold the clutch fork out with a big bar I have to raise the pedal a bit push it back down then they let go and the neutral point of the slave cylinder is farther out. Well with this, it puts a hellasious amount of pressure on the slave and master cylinder at all times and eventually I guess the master cylinder seal is broken a bit. It will hold adjustment usually overnight but that's it.

Since the Z31 has a 5/8" bore on the MC and the Z32 has a 3/4" bore I wanted to swap them and maybe get the movement I was without all the bull crap of adjusting the clutch. 

Has anyone heard about this?

BTW, ACT street disc and pressure plate is what I got.

Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Have you tried getting a new stock master cylinder or slave cylinder, or both? The stock system should hold anything short of a full race multiplate clutch. And most clutch systems have lots of pressure in them. Try bleeding a Ford F-450 sometime.....
The way to properly pressurize the system is to remove the slave cylinder, pump up the system *lightly* with the clutch pedal until the piston is all the way to the end of the SC, and then reinstall the SC on the trans housing. The residual pressure should be sufficient for full clutch throwout.. 
Unless the Z32 MC has exactly the same mounting points, I wouldn't use it. Drilling new mount holes would put pressure on the unreinforced section of the firewall. As in, push on your clutch enough times and the MC will rip itself out of the firewall.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Replace both the master and slave cylinders at the same time. And replace the damper with a brake hose.

1984-1989 Nissan Z31 300ZX / 280ZX Brake Hose Modification Page

Not sure exactly what the other differences are in the Z32 system, but there was something about two different bleed points that made it annoying and stupid.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I've already replaced the damper. The bleed nipple broke on it. I'm going to go ahead and order a Nissan OEM master cylinder.


----------

